# Lords Online



## Shiro @ atreia (29. April 2010)

Hey Leute, durch die Vorstellung des Spieles durch buffed.de hab ich ein neues interessantes Browserspiel gefunden, eventuell auch für auch sehr spannend.


Hier die Vorstellung:

http://www.buffed.de...ngebuffed-Video

Solltet ihr euch dafür entscheiden es ebenfalls zu spielen, würde ich euch gerne bei mir in der Allianz haben. Es ist wie in jedem Onlinerollenspiel eine Art Gemeinschaft.
Da das Spiel insgesamt leider auf Englisch ist, ist es immer sehr angenehm deutschsprachige Kollegen zum Austausch von Infos bei der Hand zu haben. ;-) 

Zu beachten wäre noch das ihr auf der Welt 12 und als Human mitspielt. Die ist die aktuelleste und somit noch die jüngste. Würde mich freuen einige bekannte buffed.de Gesichter dort zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin unter dem Lordnamen "Shiro" in der Allianz "Noricum" zu erreichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


PS: Hier noch der direkte Link: Lords Online


----------

